# Ultra Carry SS Corrosion / Remora Holster



## tperk100 (Feb 24, 2013)

My SS UltCry2 has become corroded and rusted in areas. Would attach pics but am not allowed.....yet?

I routinely carry using a Remora holster. Any ideas on why this is occurring?

Thanks


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Upload your pictures to Photobucket.com.
Copy the URL information from Photobucket, and paste it into your forum post.

You're probably rusting the gun with your own sweat.
It may also be that the Remora holster is collecting moisture from the air, and transferring it to the pistol. Holsters made from some artificial materials do that.

A carry gun should be inspected carefully once a day, lightly oiled to protect from rust, and then wiped well.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

I agree , Virginia Beach, salty air. Body sweat. Holster material.
Pics would be good of the gun and holster.


----------



## tperk100 (Feb 24, 2013)

I don't usually abandon my own threads. I had forgotten about this one. Here are a couple links to pics of the gun. I sent it back to Kimber and they refinished it. it looks new now, and for ONLY $280 plus shipping!! Stainless and Aluminum..... I doubt I will ever buy another Kimber.

And yes, after its all said and done, I let this happen by not keeping the gun oiled regularly. Funny how my SS Rugers have almost NEVER been oiled in over 30 yrs, have been subjected to harsh environments, and show no signs of deterioration. I guess that's because they are not my regular carry pieces.

Simple File Sharing and Storage.

Simple File Sharing and Storage.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I don't want to put down Kimbers guns, I do wonder what type stainless steel rusts right where the slide is stamped "STAINLESS"?
GW


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

"Stainless" steel is rust-resistant, not rust-proof.
My own sweat regularly rusts stainless steel, and even eats through "hard chrome" plating.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

Some stainless steels rust very quickly. In the marine world, type 304 is known to rust like a witch-with-a-B, but it's cousin 316 doesn't. Not sure what the Ultra-Carry is made from (hopefully something harder than those) but the other problem is "crevice corrosion" caused by a lack of oxygen (yeah - I know, rust is oxidisation...)


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

Looking at the photos, the frame is plain old aluminum corrosion, salt-induced by the looks of it, and the slide seems to have a coating of some sort, which leads me to wonder if the slide is really stainless or not.


----------



## tperk100 (Feb 24, 2013)

Well.............between my experience and the bad press Kimber seems to get, and their high prices, I won't be purchasing another Kimber firearm anytime soon.


----------

